# XP behaving weirdly!!!!



## arko17 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello I am having some problems with my xP and its behaving weirdly. This problem started after having bluescreen of death so i reinstalled my xp and formatting my harddisk.
1st: I recently used a software to check my system specs it told me my processor is intel pentium II 2503 MHz, but i bought Intel core i3 2.93 GHz processor. I went to systemrequirementslab.com to check if i can run some games it showed me "?" for the game APB and again "?" for Age of empires 3 and not enough processor speed. But before formatting i always passed the system requirements check.

2nd: I always get a error when I try to install something which i downloaded from the net. Yes I am running it in Administrator mode and its not blocked by firewall or anything.

3rd: In the device manager tab i always get "!" for Audio device on High definition Audio Bus telling me to reinstall driver but when i reinstall nothing happens and it sometimes doesnt show dat message.

4th: When installing driver for my Graphics card I sometimes get blue screen of death or an error message and sometimes no problem at all( yes! I tried to install driver number of times because i thought it would solve the 3rd problem).

5th: This is a hardware problem my DVD-rom which is a Samsung TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C detects only CD but doesnt detect DVDs at all.

My PC:
Motherboard: Intel DH55TC
Processor: Intel Core i3 2.93GHz
RAM: 3GB DDR3( two 2GB DDR3 rams)
Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce GT 220 1GB DDR3
OS: Windows XP SP3 32bit

Last question: Does XP in 32 bit support more than 3GB ram and wats the limit of ram for 64 bit xP, vista 64 bit and Windows 7 64 bit?


----------



## xSORENSENx (Jun 14, 2011)

1st: Have you installed the chipset driver and was this the first driver that was installed?

2nd: What's the exact error message that you are receiving?

3rd/4th: Try uninstalling the drivers first (tutorial here), restarting your computer, and then installing the drivers again.

4th: Open up the device manager and uninstall the DVD-rom and then restart your computer. Windows should reinstall the drive upon reboot. Once it has installed the drive, check to see if the drive is reading DVDs now. If not, try downloading the latest firmware for the drive.

Last question: XP 32-bit supports 4GB of RAM maximum, but this includes the RAM utilized by your graphics card. So in your case with your current graphics card, you could only have 3GB of RAM. And I believe for 64-bit it's around 128GB.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Actually, 32-bit Windows usually only supports 3.5GB RAM. If you install 4GB, it will only be able to use 3.5GB. That does not take into account RAM utilized by onboard video. Discreet video cards usually (always) have their own RAM. 

64-bit supports much, much more RAM, but you really don't need much more that 4-6 GB unless you are doing memory intensive work. For example, I have 8 GB because I use Photoshop extensively.


----------



## arko17 (Oct 6, 2009)

1st: Yes the driver was the 1st thing installed.

2nd: Installation error. eg: File is corrupt or not a valid application, etc.

thanx i will try your advice and get back to you!!


----------



## arko17 (Oct 6, 2009)

DVD rom still doesnt work for DVDs =_="


----------



## xSORENSENx (Jun 14, 2011)

Daifne said:


> Actually, 32-bit Windows usually only supports 3.5GB RAM. If you install 4GB, it will only be able to use 3.5GB. That does not take into account RAM utilized by onboard video. Discreet video cards usually (always) have their own RAM.


Thanks for clarifying that Daifne. I had always been told that it was 4GB minus the video card. Learn something new here everyday.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

You're welcome, xSORENSENx. Theoretically, 32-bit can do 4 GB, but it seems to be limited in Windows OS's. I think I have maybe seen one machine that actually showed the 4GB that were installed. I think that was a 32-bit Vista. Everything else has shown about 3.5GB give or take.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you running XP Home or XP Pro?
XP SP3...?
Is XP a full retail version?

Validate the OS - Genuine Microsoft Software

Run Speccy - Speccy - System Information - Free Download
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

*EDIT:* I see XP SP3 in post #1. Home or Pro..?


----------



## arko17 (Oct 6, 2009)

Its XP pro and yes its genuine!


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Please download and run Speccy as jcgriff2 mentioned.


----------



## arko17 (Oct 6, 2009)

its not free =_="


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

But it is Free??


----------



## arko17 (Oct 6, 2009)

```
Summary
		Operating System
			MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
		CPU
			Intel Core i3 530  @ 2.93GHz	50 °C
			Clarkdale 32nm Technology
		RAM
			4.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
		Motherboard
			Intel Corporation DH55TC (XU1)	55 °C
		Graphics
			SyncMaster ([email protected])
			NVIDIA GeForce GT 220
		Hard Drives
			313GB Hitachi Hitachi HDS721032CLA362 (SATA)	37 °C
		Optical Drives
			TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C
		Audio
			NVIDIA High Definition Audio
Operating System
	MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
	Installation Date: 14 June 2011, 20:46
	Serial Number: V2C47-MK7JD-3R89F-D2KXW-VPK3J
		Windows Security Center
		Windows Update
			AutoUpdate	Notify prior to download
		Firewall
			Firewall	Enabled
			Company Name	Kaspersky Lab
			Display Name	Kaspersky Internet Security
			Product Version	11.0.1.400
		Antivirus
			Antivirus	Enabled
			Company Name	Kaspersky Lab
			Display Name	Kaspersky Internet Security 2011
			Product Version	11.0.1.400
		TimeZone
			TimeZone	GMT +6 Hours
			Language	English
			Country	United States
			Currency	$
			Date Format	M/d/yyyy
			Time Format	h:mm:ss tt
		Power Profile
			Active power scheme	Home/Office Desk
			Hibernation	Disabled
		Scheduler
		Hotfixes
			6/17/2011	Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)
		Services
			Running	Application Layer Gateway Service
			Running	Automatic Updates
			Running	Background Intelligent Transfer Service
			Running	COM+ Event System
			Running	Computer Browser
			Running	Cryptographic Services
			Running	DCOM Server Process Launcher
			Running	DHCP Client
			Running	Distributed Link Tracking Client
			Running	DNS Client
			Running	DU Meter Service
			Running	Error Reporting Service
			Running	Event Log
			Running	Fast User Switching Compatibility
			Running	Help and Support
			Running	Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service
			Running	Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service
			Running	IPSEC Services
			Running	Java Quick Starter
			Running	Kaspersky Anti-Virus Service
			Running	Logical Disk Manager
			Running	Network Connections
			Running	Network Location Awareness (NLA)
			Running	NVIDIA Driver Helper Service
			Running	NVIDIA Update Service Daemon
			Running	Plug and Play
			Running	Print Spooler
			Running	Protected Storage
			Running	Remote Access Connection Manager
			Running	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
			Running	Remote Registry
			Running	Secondary Logon
			Running	Security Accounts Manager
			Running	Security Center
			Running	Server
			Running	Shell Hardware Detection
			Running	SSDP Discovery Service
			Running	System Event Notification
			Running	System Restore Service
			Running	Task Scheduler
			Running	TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
			Running	Telephony
			Running	Terminal Services
			Running	Themes
			Running	WebClient
			Running	Windows Audio
			Running	Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
			Running	Windows Management Instrumentation
			Running	Windows Time
			Running	Wireless Zero Configuration
			Running	Workstation
			Stopped	.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86
			Stopped	Alerter
			Stopped	Application Management
			Stopped	ASP.NET State Service
			Stopped	ClipBook
			Stopped	COM+ System Application
			Stopped	Distributed Transaction Coordinator
			Stopped	Extensible Authentication Protocol Service
			Stopped	Health Key and Certificate Management Service
			Stopped	HTTP SSL
			Stopped	Human Interface Device Access
			Stopped	IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service
			Stopped	Indexing Service
			Stopped	Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service
			Stopped	Messenger
			Stopped	MS Software Shadow Copy Provider
			Stopped	Net Logon
			Stopped	Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service
			Stopped	Network Access Protection Agent
			Stopped	Network DDE
			Stopped	Network DDE DSDM
			Stopped	Network Provisioning Service
			Stopped	NT LM Security Support Provider
			Stopped	Performance Logs and Alerts
			Stopped	Portable Media Serial Number Service
			Stopped	QoS RSVP
			Stopped	Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
			Stopped	Remote Desktop Help Session Manager
			Stopped	Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental)
			Stopped	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
			Stopped	Removable Storage
			Stopped	Routing and Remote Access
			Stopped	Smart Card
			Stopped	Telnet
			Stopped	Uninterruptible Power Supply
			Stopped	Universal Plug and Play Device Host
			Stopped	Volume Shadow Copy
			Stopped	Windows CardSpace
			Stopped	Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
			Stopped	Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
			Stopped	Windows Installer
			Stopped	Windows Management Instrumentation Driver Extensions
			Stopped	Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
			Stopped	Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
			Stopped	Wired AutoConfig
			Stopped	WMI Performance Adapter
		Device Tree
				ACPI Multiprocessor PC
						Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
							ACPI Power Button
							Motherboard resources
							System board
							ACPI Fixed Feature Button
							Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz
							Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz
							Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz
							Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz
								PCI bus
									Intel(R) processor DRAM Controller - 0040
									Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
									Intel(R) Active Management Technology - SOL (COM3)
									Intel(R) 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection
									Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3B42
									Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 3B4A
									Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
									Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 3B30
									System board
									System board
									High Precision Event Timer
										Intel(R) processor PCI Express Root Port - 0041
												NVIDIA GeForce GT 220
													Plug and Play Monitor
												Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
													NVIDIA High Definition Audio
													NVIDIA High Definition Audio
													NVIDIA High Definition Audio
													NVIDIA High Definition Audio
										Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
											Primary IDE Channel
											Secondary IDE Channel
										Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B3C
												USB Root Hub
														Generic USB Hub
																USB Human Interface Device
																	HID-compliant mouse
																	HID-compliant device
										Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
											Realtek High Definition Audio
											Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
										Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B34
												USB Root Hub
													Generic USB Hub
										Intel(R) H55 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B06
											ISAPNP Read Data Port
											Motherboard resources
											Communications Port (COM1)
											Programmable interrupt controller
											Direct memory access controller
											System timer
											System CMOS/real time clock
											System speaker
											Motherboard resources
											Numeric data processor
											Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
												ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
													Printer Port Logical Interface
										Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 3B20
												Primary IDE Channel
													Hitachi HDS721032CLA362
												Secondary IDE Channel
													TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C
										Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 3B26
											Primary IDE Channel
											Secondary IDE Channel
CPU
		Intel Core i3 530
			Cores	2
			Threads	4
			Name	Intel Core i3 530
			Code Name	Clarkdale
			Package	Socket 1156 LGA
			Technology	32nm
			Specification	Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 530 @ 2.93GHz
			Family	6
			Extended Family	6
			Model	5
			Extended Model	25
			Stepping	2
			Revision	C2
			Instructions	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, Intel 64
			Virtualization	Supported, Enabled
			Hyperthreading	Supported, Enabled
			Bus Speed	133.0 MHz
			Rated Bus Speed	2925.8 MHz
			Stock Core Speed	2933 MHz
			Stock Bus Speed	133 MHz
			Average Temperature	50 °C
				Caches
					L1 Data Cache Size	2 x 32 KBytes
					L1 Instructions Cache Size	2 x 32 KBytes
					L2 Unified Cache Size	2 x 256 KBytes
					L3 Unified Cache Size	4096 KBytes
				Core 0
					Core Speed	2926.4 MHz
					Multiplier	x 22.0
					Bus Speed	133.0 MHz
					Rated Bus Speed	2925.8 MHz
					Temperature	52 °C
						Thread 1
							APIC ID	0
						Thread 2
							APIC ID	1
				Core 1
					Core Speed	2926.4 MHz
					Multiplier	x 22.0
					Bus Speed	133.0 MHz
					Rated Bus Speed	2925.8 MHz
					Temperature	48 °C
						Thread 1
							APIC ID	4
						Thread 2
							APIC ID	5
RAM
		Memory slots
			Total memory slots	4
			Used memory slots	2
			Free memory slots	2
		Memory
			Type	DDR3
			Size	4096 MBytes
			Channels #	Dual
			DRAM Frequency	665.0 MHz
			CAS# Latency (CL)	9 clocks
			RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)	9 clocks
			RAS# Precharge (tRP)	9 clocks
			Cycle Time (tRAS)	24 clocks
			Command Rate (CR)	1T
		Physical Memory
			Memory Usage	22 %
			Total Physical	2.99 GB
			Available Physical	2.28 GB
			Total Virtual	2.00 GB
			Available Virtual	1.90 GB
		SPD
			Number Of SPD Modules	2
				Slot #1
					Type	DDR3
					Size	2048 MBytes
					Manufacturer	Team Group Inc.
					Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
					Part Number	Team--Elite-1333
					Week/year	22 / 10
					SPD Ext.	EPP
						JEDEC #4
							Frequency	685.7 MHz
							CAS# Latency	9.0
							RAS# To CAS#	10
							RAS# Precharge	10
							tRAS	25
							tRC	34
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #3
							Frequency	609.5 MHz
							CAS# Latency	8.0
							RAS# To CAS#	8
							RAS# Precharge	8
							tRAS	22
							tRC	30
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #2
							Frequency	533.3 MHz
							CAS# Latency	7.0
							RAS# To CAS#	7
							RAS# Precharge	7
							tRAS	20
							tRC	27
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #1
							Frequency	457.1 MHz
							CAS# Latency	6.0
							RAS# To CAS#	6
							RAS# Precharge	6
							tRAS	17
							tRC	23
							Voltage	1.500 V
				Slot #2
					Type	DDR3
					Size	2048 MBytes
					Manufacturer
					Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700H (667 MHz)
					Part Number	                  
					Serial Number	26E43828
					Week/year	53 / 10
					SPD Ext.	EPP
						JEDEC #4
							Frequency	666.7 MHz
							CAS# Latency	9.0
							RAS# To CAS#	10
							RAS# Precharge	10
							tRAS	25
							tRC	33
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #3
							Frequency	592.6 MHz
							CAS# Latency	8.0
							RAS# To CAS#	8
							RAS# Precharge	8
							tRAS	22
							tRC	30
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #2
							Frequency	518.5 MHz
							CAS# Latency	7.0
							RAS# To CAS#	7
							RAS# Precharge	7
							tRAS	19
							tRC	26
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #1
							Frequency	444.4 MHz
							CAS# Latency	6.0
							RAS# To CAS#	7
							RAS# Precharge	7
							tRAS	17
							tRC	22
							Voltage	1.500 V
Motherboard
	Manufacturer	Intel Corporation
	Model	DH55TC
	Chipset Vendor	Intel
	Chipset Model	Havendale/Clarkdale Host Bridge
	Chipset Revision	02
	Southbridge Vendor	Intel
	Southbridge Model	H55
	Southbridge Revision	06
	System Temperature	55 °C
		BIOS
			Brand	Intel Corp.
			Version	TCIBX10H.86A.0035.2010.0429.1516
			Date	04/29/2010
		Voltage
			CPU CORE	1.048 V
			MEMORY CONTROLLER	0.760 V
			+3.3V	3.456 V
			+5V	5.184 V
			+12V	9.145 V
			VIN5	0.768 V
			VIN6	1.056 V
Graphics
		Monitor
			Name	SyncMaster on NVIDIA GeForce GT 220
			Current Resolution	1024x768 pixels
			Work Resolution	1024x738 pixels
			State	enabled, primary, output devices support
			Monitor Width	1024
			Monitor Height	768
			Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
			Monitor Frequency	85 Hz
			Device	\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
		NVIDIA GeForce GT 220
			Memory	1024 MB
			Memory type	2
			Driver version	6.14.11.9713
Hard Drives
		Hitachi HDS721032CLA362
			Manufacturer	Hitachi
			Product Family	Deskstar
			Series Prefix	Standard
			Speed, Expressed in Revolutions Per Minute (rpm)	7200
			Model Capacity For This Specific Drive	100GB
			Heads	16
			Cylinders	16383
			SATA type	SATA-II 3.0Gb/s
			Device type	Fixed
			ATA Standard	ATA8-ACS
			48-bit LBA	Supported
			Serial Number	JPB440HA0WNW9F
			Interface	SATA
			Capacity	313GB
			Real size	320,072,933,376 bytes
				S.M.A.R.T
					01 Read Error Rate	100 (100 worst) Data 0000000000
					02 Throughput Performance	116 (116) Data 00000000A9
					03 Spin-Up Time	117 (117) Data 0000C300C3
					04 Start/Stop Count	100 (100) Data 00000002E8
					05 Reallocated Sectors Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					07 Seek Error Rate	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					08 Seek Time Performance	142 (142) Data 000000001D
					09 Power-On Hours (POH)	100 (100) Data 000000114D
					0A Spin Retry Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					0C Device Power Cycle Count	100 (100) Data 00000002CD
					C0 Power-off Retract Count	100 (100) Data 00000002E8
					C1 Load/Unload Cycle Count	100 (100) Data 00000002E8
					C2 Temperature	162 (162) Data 0000130025
					C4 Reallocation Event Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					C5 Current Pending Sector Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					C6 Uncorrectable Sector Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					C7 UltraDMA CRC Error Count	200 (200) Data 0000000000
					Temperature	37 °C
					Temperature Range	ok (less than 50 °C)
					Status	Good
				Partition 0
					Partition ID	Disk #0, Partition #0
					Disk Letter	C:
					File System	NTFS
					Volume Serial Number	E49A0289
					Size	29.3GB
					Used Space	8.97GB (31%)
					Free Space	20.3GB (69%)
				Partition 1
					Partition ID	Disk #0, Partition #1
					Disk Letter	D:
					File System	NTFS
					Volume Serial Number	90D4AE6C
					Size	66GB
					Used Space	8.16GB (13%)
					Free Space	57GB (87%)
					Disk Letter	E:
					File System	NTFS
					Volume Serial Number	D8FDB744
					Size	66GB
					Used Space	3.73GB (6%)
					Free Space	62GB (94%)
					Disk Letter	F:
					Size	0MB
					Used Space	0MB (100%)
					Free Space	0MB (0%)
					Disk Letter	G:
					File System	NTFS
					Volume Serial Number	442455D0
					Size	72GB
					Used Space	2.83GB (4%)
					Free Space	69GB (96%)
Optical Drives
		TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C
			Media Type	CD-ROM
			Name	TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C
			Availability	Running/Full Power
			Capabilities	Random Access, Supports Removable Media
			Config Manager Error Code	Device is working properly
			Config Manager User Config	FALSE
			Drive	H:
			Media Loaded	FALSE
			SCSI Bus	0
			SCSI Logical Unit	0
			SCSI Port	3
			SCSI Target Id	1
			Status	OK
Audio
		Sound Cards
			NVIDIA High Definition Audio
			NVIDIA High Definition Audio
			NVIDIA High Definition Audio
			NVIDIA High Definition Audio
			Realtek High Definition Audio
		Playback Device
			Realtek HD Audio Input
		Recording Device
			Realtek HD Audio output
		Speaker Configuration
			Speaker type	Stereo
Peripherals
		Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
			Device Kind	Keyboard
			Device Name	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
			Location	plugged into keyboard port
				Driver
					Date	7-1-2001
					Version	5.1.2600.5512
					File	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
					File	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
		HID-compliant mouse
			Device Kind	Mouse
			Device Name	HID-compliant mouse
			Vendor	Unknown
			Location	Location 0
				Driver
					Date	7-1-2001
					Version	5.1.2600.0
					File	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
					File	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Network
	You are connected to the internet
	Connected through	Intel(R) 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport
	IP Address	192.168.1.33
	Subnet mask	255.255.255.0
	Gateway server	192.168.1.1
	Preferred DNS server	180.149.11.24
	Alternate DNS server	180.149.11.25
	DHCP	Enabled
	DHCP server	192.168.1.1
	External IP Address	180.149.15.82
	Adapter Type	Ethernet
	NetBIOS over TCP/IP	Enabled via DHCP
	NETBIOS Node Type	Unknown node type
	Link Speed	0 kbps
		Computer Name
			NetBIOS Name	COMPUTER-951F67
			DNS Name	computer-951f67
			Domain Name	COMPUTER-951F67
		Remote Desktop
				Console
					State	Active
					Domain	COMPUTER-951F67
		WinInet Info
			LAN Connection
			Local system uses a local area network to connect to the Internet
			Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet
		Wi-Fi Info
			Wi-Fi not enabled
		WinHTTPInfo
			WinHTTPSessionProxyType	No proxy
			Session Proxy
			Session Proxy Bypass
			Connect Retries	5
			Connect Timeout	60000
			HTTP Version	HTTP 1.1
			Max Connects Per 1.0 Servers	INFINITE
			Max Connects Per Servers	INFINITE
			Max HTTP automatic redirects	10
			Max HTTP status continue	10
			Send Timeout	30000
			IEProxy Auto Detect	No
			IEProxy Auto Config
			IEProxy
			IEProxy Bypass
			Default Proxy Config Access Type	No proxy
			Default Config Proxy
			Default Config Proxy Bypass
		Adapters List
				Intel(R) 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport
					IP Address	192.168.1.33
					Subnet mask	255.255.255.0
					Gateway server	192.168.1.1
		Network Shares
			No network shares
```

Dats wat it said =_="
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/mWvrmFBSkmDP7AwDdfzOqzr


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

+12V 9.145 V

That doesn't look very good.


What Brand is the PSU ?


----------



## arko17 (Oct 6, 2009)

dnt knw >.<


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

{ower off, pull the plug, press the Power Button for a few seconds, then carefully open the case and look for identifier labelling on it then.

Letters, numbers, names, graffiti, whatever.


----------



## arko17 (Oct 6, 2009)

Space Model P4-400W

Thats the Brand of PSU =_="


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Now that you have that interesting data, please ask a Mod to transfer this thread to the appropriate Hardware section.


----------



## arko17 (Oct 6, 2009)

Asked already =_="


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, then start a NEW thread in the RAM and Power Supply Support - Tech Support Forum area and post that report you got and your psu info and make sure you mention the low 12V reading.

gl to ya


----------



## arko17 (Oct 6, 2009)

But all this things happen because of my PSU? :S


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

arko17 said:


> But all this things happen because of my PSU? :S


Yes. 9.145V from the 12V line is not acceptable.


----------



## arko17 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok guys can you help me with this problem?

Problem: Whenever I download a file from the internet it gets corrupt and gives some kind of CRC error when extracting. eg: I downloaded office 2007 from my friend and I got that error when it was extraction EnterWW.cab file. Thinking it was corrupt I downloaded it from 2 other sources got the same error and tried to download game but that gave the same error. So can you guys tell me whats the cause error here and the possible fixes?


----------



## arko17 (Oct 6, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Yes. 9.145V from the 12V line is not acceptable.


So how to fix it?


----------



## arko17 (Oct 6, 2009)

Guys? =_="


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

arko17 said:


> ...I downloaded office 2007 from my friend...


That is a non-Genuine copy of Microsoft Office.

Purchase a copy of Office - Getting Started with Office 2010 - Office.com


----------

